# Thomas Remvik Aasen



## Kackfass (25. September 2003)

Der typ ist doch dir Härte oder?kennt ihr den?Das ist der aus dem echo movie 3,wie findet ihr den?bitte antworten.danke


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. September 2003)

Ja kennen wir schon lange...

springt schön weit....

videos sind ganz nett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Der hat extreme Höhe und weite, aber ansonsten spasstet der echt nur rum aufm Trialbike. Überhaupt kein Fluss und kein Gleichgewicht.

Des ist NUR meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## tommytrialer (25. September 2003)

ja außer weit und hochspringen geht bei dem nigs...irgendwie fehlt das flüssige fahren.


----------



## TRAILER (26. September 2003)

so ganz stimmt das ja nicht.
er kann ja auch gut dropen.
und balance hat er ja auch.
auch der mut ist einiger maßen gut ausgeprägt.
aber ansonsten stimm ich euch auch zu


----------



## Maultier (26. September 2003)

schaut euch mal seine Sprungtechnik an, sieht  aus als würde er irgendwie in der Luft dem bike noch so einen Hochschmeißruck geben. sehr sehr komisch.
ist das gängige Technik?. Egal, aber er hat schon ne hammer Weite und höhe drauf.


----------



## trialtom (26. September 2003)

ich denk mal der TRA fährt deshalb so
"unsmooth"  weil der bestimmt noch kaum  Wettkämpfe gefahren ist.
Ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie weit Trial in Norwegen überhaupt verbreitet ist. Ich denke mal dass der seinen Style schon noch verbessern wird, der fährt ja auch noch nicht ewig. Die Höhen sind auf jedenfall beeindruckend, und damit könnte er in einem Wettkampf sicher einiges schaffen.


----------



## biketrialer (26. September 2003)

ich find der fährt schon ziemlich heftig......mein lieber mann!
ausserdem is wettkampf net alles im trialleben!!
toto


----------



## aramis (26. September 2003)

Nö, Wettkampf nich, aber Radkontrolle, Fluss, Technik, Style und Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Schlingsi (26. September 2003)

also ich find den typ einfach nur hammer! könnte jetzt auch net behaupten das der kein gleichgewicht oder so hätte.
die sprungkraft ist der wahnsinn, leider bin ich zu faul um zu hause mit der langhantel auf den schultern meter hoch zu springen!


----------



## billi (27. September 2003)

der beste is noch hans rey , kann kommen wer will und springen wie ne gazelle , aber hansy is der einzig wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (27. September 2003)

hansi is halt trialkult das seh ich auch so, der hat sehr viel für den trialsport in deutschland getan!
aber der aasen auch auch schon flow und gleichgewicht und den ganzen kram ....da kannste dir sicher sein!
in den videos steht halt seine enorme sprungkraft im vordergrund weils das halt spektakulär is
unsmooth fährt der ma überhaupt nich und ihr könnt euch auch sicher sein das er naturkram fährt!
toto


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. September 2003)

Gelle, der fährt nich unsanft! Wenn man solche höhen und weiten macht geht das nun mal net so smoth!


----------



## King Loui (27. September 2003)

der tra spastelt nur rum find ich. seine videos bestehen nur aus tausenden von schnitten und immer wieder das gleiche. entweder er drop etwas verdammt hohes runter und er springt auf was verdammt hohes rauf. das ist so ermüdent und das wird dann noch verstärkt durch seinen scheiss fahrstiel. da schau ich mir lieber die alten hans rey videos an wie hans "no way" ray oder monkey see monkey do.

cu Marius


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. September 2003)

also ich find der fährt absolut geil, wenn ich so springen könnt, würd ich auch nix anderes mehr machen...............
die vieos sind immers gleiche, aber welches trialvideo hatt den mehr abwechslung???
tra rulezzzzzzzzzzzz

Max


----------



## Ray (28. September 2003)

obwohl danny holroyd in seinen videos wesentlich krassere sachen macht und auch viel flüssiger fährt hüpft tra einfach in einer anderen liga... was höhe und weite anbelangt zumindest


----------



## Mac Gyver (6. Juli 2004)

Tach auch hab grad den Schritt gemacht hier mal anzumelden...

Zu TRA, Wenn einer schonmal das neue Echovideo 15 mit ihm gesehen weis er dass TRA sich aufjedenfall noch immer verbessern kann.  Ich glaub im moment bastelt er auch mal wieder an seinem Style rum, denn er fährt schon um einiges flüssiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Juli 2004)

:kotz: Schön und gut wie er rum hopst aber gefallen tut mir das echt nich!


----------



## Berliner Team T (6. Juli 2004)

der kommt rüber wie ne *krachbummente* hauptsache hoch und weit 
ich möchte nich wissen wie sich das anhört ohne mucke sondern nur das knallen seiner Felge     
und style?? wo hat der style?? der springt einfach nur drauf los   

aber trotzalledem is es nen verdammt guter fahrer


----------

